# First appointment at NEW clinic



## cathplum (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi,

My GP has referred me to a different diabetes clinic because I was not happy were I was.

I have my first appointment at the new clinic tomorrow? Nervous ... feeling 'not good enough' .... but also excited ... 'a different experience?'

I have been on a pump for 15 months but with little support. I want to become a _better manager_ of my diabetes and be able to use the tools I have _in particular my pump_ more effectively - so I'm thinking about what goals, agenda and questions do I want to set for my first appointment.

What would be on your list?

Catherine


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2018)

Once the formalities are done, I'd say exactly why you weren't happy with the previous clinic, and try and give them some idea of what support you feel is lacking.  I couldn't be specific - how do I know what I might be lacking?  LOL

However if you don't have confidence in them - it is that which we rely on as our safety net - plus of course the technical knowledge regarding D generally and the specific pump together with the ability to explain things to patients.

I might enquire conversationally - rather than demanding - how many of their 'clients' have the same pump as me and whether they have any tips I might not know?


----------



## cathplum (Mar 18, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Once the formalities are done, I'd say exactly why you weren't happy with the previous clinic, and try and give them some idea of what support you feel is lacking.  I couldn't be specific - how do I know what I might be lacking?  LOL
> 
> However if you don't have confidence in them - it is that which we rely on as our safety net - plus of course the technical knowledge regarding D generally and the specific pump together with the ability to explain things to patients.
> 
> I might enquire conversationally - rather than demanding - how many of their 'clients' have the same pump as me and whether they have any tips I might not know?



Thanks trophywench. It's so good for me to get reassurance that what I'm thinking is 'okay' - I don't want to be too demanding but I need to know that I will get the support that I didn't get at the previous clinic. I have been feeling so depressed around my diabetes management and need to break this vicious circle I'm in.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2018)

Exactly - and sometimes all we need is a random comment from a complete stranger (who knows what we're up against) and is able to get to the seat of the problem without the burden of our personal 'luggage'.


----------



## Flower (Mar 18, 2018)

Starting over at a new clinic with different staff and practices can work wonders. I found this when I moved to a different pump clinic and found them so helpful and methodical. It really helped me to start again. 

With the right support I'm sure you will feel encouraged with your diabetes management and better  able to use the features of your pump.

Best wishes for a successful appointment..


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 18, 2018)

Smimlar advice as from TW.  Ask for their top tips on improving things with your pump. It is important for each of us to have a team that supports us in what we are doing.

Once you have some tips to work on,  focus on ONE of these to start with.  

If I had to think what help the pump clinic gave me that had the biggest impact on me getting hold of my levels it would be Practical ways of diong other basal rate testing.  It is so much easier to get other bits adjusted once basal rates are adjusted to suit you.*  So my question of your new team would be what tips they have about doing this.  *There  is a useful pin on this on the pumping thread about basal rate testing on here, which would also help.  

You mention that you have been struggling with managing your D.  I will try to post a link on here to the thread I set up when I was able to get some help when I became depressed about it all.  In addition to that I found that there was a great deal of practical and emotional support from others on here.  They got me through it and out the other side.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 18, 2018)

I have failed to find hw to post the link (EDUAD can you help) but this is the snappy title of the thread which was in the general message board.
*Successful strategies so far in dealing with depression and Diabetes*
I hope you can find it using the search at the top of the page, or that someone helpful posts the direct link.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 18, 2018)

Here is the link 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...n-dealing-with-depression-and-diabetes.66695/


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks LJC.  I really must learn to manage this technology!!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 19, 2018)

I hope your appointment went well.  Let us know how you got on.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 20, 2018)

Good luck with new team. If you respect them it works well


----------



## cathplum (Mar 23, 2018)

I had a great first appointment with new team!  The hospital environment, people etc. were so different to my 'old' team. I learnt so much. I left feeling positive and very supported!!  The consultant was a good listener and took on board everything I told her. I didn't feel like the numbers were the most important factor ... I was a PERSON with diabetes. Since my appointment on Monday - my week has been so much better already - less huge ups and downs ... BG levels are more within a tighter range - long may it continue! I have a follow-up call next week!

Thanks for your support everyone!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 24, 2018)

Hee hee @cathplum -  I love being able to say 'Told you so!' to you.

Just a couple of days ago, a forum mate in Canada reported much the same, after 6 months with a new clinic, similar success - and she's just been asked if she's like a pump and now needs to choose which one.

Delighted for both of you!

Matches my own experience 10+ years ago and I've never looked back.  Long may it continue !


----------

